# Making Goose Jerky



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I made enough jerky, over the weekend, to fill 5 one gallon bags completely full. I used goose breasts that had been sliced and soaked to remove the blood. This is the key to making good jerky from geese. Get the blood out.










I use a dry rub on the meat. Season-All Salt, coarse ground black pepper, and cayenne pepper. It works very well on the goose.










I love to chew on jerky while hunting. Now, if I can just keep my daughter out of it I might have some left when duck season rolls around.

Does anyone else make jerky outta goose?


----------



## Fish Guts (Feb 17, 2008)

Yuck ... Sound familiar ? Maybe try Redfish Throats ?? LMAO


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You might not like it. But, I kinda doubt it.

Redfish throats are perfectly fine to eat. I was just goofing around, on those posts. They aren't, IMO, as good as the fillets, though. I'd rather eat the fillets. That's all I was implying.

By the way, I'd rather eat the ribeye than some other parts from a cow, as well.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

for years i've made teal jerky, just pound'em down with a meat tenderizer hammer, season, and dry. guys at work can't get enough.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I haven't tried duck, yet, but I want to.

At first the goose wasn't very good. In fact, my first couple of batches were barely edible. I wasn't getting enough of the blood out. Once I started slicing them and then soaking them in salt water things got a whole lot better in a hurry. Now everyone just assumes it's beef. You can go through a lot jerky pretty quick when four or five guys are eating it in the blind.

I'm gonna have to chase some geese this season to get some more meat. I can't wait.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

What do you season the duck with when you're making jerky?

Do you smoke them or use a dehydrate them? I used oak on the goose. However, I really like to use pecan and enjoy its flavor. Oak ain't bad, though.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like you have it down to a T..

Thats a art of a passion you have going. I sure would like to try em sometime..


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

No, I don't make jerky but I am really interested on how you make it. I like goose and never had goose jerky before. It is different for birds vs deer and hogs?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You have to make sure that you soak the meat after you've sliced it. Removing the blood is key. Once you've got the blood out it's really no different than making jerky out of deer, beef or buffalo. In fact, get the blood out and no one seems to be able to tell that it isn't from a deer or cow. 

I've already eaten too much of it, and if I don't slow down I'm gonna be out before the season arrives. My daughter isn't helping, either. Oh well, that's just an excuse to get some more meat. I saw lots of specks showing up where I'll be hunting opening weekend! Should be interesting.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

How to make jerky 

1. Go hunting or buy some meat
2. Slice the meat no thicker than 1/4" thick. The thicker you cut it the longer it'll have to smoke.
3. Remove as much of the blood as possible. 
4. Season the meat. I like a dry rub for wild game. Season-All salt, coarse ground pepper and cayeene to taste. Some people like marinates. I like the dry rub on goose, the best. It seems to taste better to me.
5. Smoke the meat. I use either pecan or oak. I try to keep the temperature at around 150 - 175 for about 4 hours. It's done when it starts to almost crack when you try to bend a piece. My smoke house is about 8 foot tall and around 5' wide. It's made of tin and has a cement floor. I put the wood on the floor in a metal ring and use a sheet of tin to control the amount of heat and smoke. To decrease the temp and increase the smoke I simply cover the wood by pulling the tin over the metal ring.
6. Bag it. Once it's sealed in a bag it'll soften up a lot and become chewer.


----------

